# Sony Vaio + Vista Reformat help



## vdubbin337 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, I just bought a Sony Vaio laptop (model # VGN-C240E/B) that came with Vista and want to reformat to get all of the preloaded stuff off. I have a windows XP disk from my desktop but the new laptop did not come with a Vista disk. I would like to go back to XP but Sony does not offer the XP drivers on their website. This is what they give you http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNC240EB&UpdateType=Original . I don't know if those would also work with XP. If not, how do i reformat Vista without a disk?


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Chances are your Laptop came with a restore partition. That means part of your hard drive is set aside and has Vista on it. All you would have to do to reinstall is press a certain keystroke during boot. For my HP it happens to be f11, but I'm sure your user manual will tell you.

As far as I know Vista and Xp drivers aren't going to be compatible, but I guess it can't hurt to try. Worse case scenario is you may be stuck with Vista.

As far as the preloaded stuff goes, you are just out of luck unless you want to purchase another copy of vista. That's one of the downsides to buying a prebuilt computer. 

Eric


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can always download the XP drivers for the chipset, graphics, and wireless from Intel's web site. The others will be tricky. Windows update may have drivers for them, but you really never know. My guess is that sound drivers are where you will get stuck.


----------

